# Restaurant Quality Salad Dressing



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

I have discovered that the flavor of ranch dressings at formal restaurants is superior to many store-bought brands such as Hidden Valley and Kraft. Perhaps restaurant varieties include more saturated fat and sodium. What brands of ranch dressing provide a taste like the ones at restaurants? Are they found in grocery stores? Is it better to make your own?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

If it's a "formal restaurant," they're not serving ranch dressing. 

Seriously though, you can always go with fresh ranch dressing in the produce department at the grocer's or a foodservice variety, sold through wholesalers and warehouse clubs.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

StevenRocks said:


> If it's a "formal restaurant," they're not serving ranch dressing.


Post of the year...


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

StevenRocks said:


> If it's a "formal restaurant," they're not serving ranch dressing.
> 
> Seriously though, you can always go with fresh ranch dressing in the produce department at the grocer's or a foodservice variety, sold through wholesalers and warehouse clubs.


What's wrong with ranch dressing besides its appalling nutritional content?

By "formal restaurant," I meant one with table service. Maybe "sit-down restaurant" would have made a better word choice.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

er... really shouldn't be eating that stuff! Eggs from intensively-farmed chickens and nutritional content aside, yuck! 

Yes you should make some alternative of your own.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Rossini said:


> er... really shouldn't be eating that stuff! Eggs from intensively-farmed chickens and nutritional content aside, yuck!
> 
> Yes you should make some alternative of your own.


I enjoy rich, creamy, and artery-clogging codiments like ranch dressing and mayonaisse but try to eat them seldomly and in moderation.

Can you really detect a taste difference in the eggs of free-range chickens? Or are you objecting to intensively-farmed chicken eggs solely on ethical grounds?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes you can taste the difference in both eggs and chicken. Yes, I think we should object on ethical grounds, and also on health and quality grounds.


----------

